# Why do we love MTBing so much?



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes, an obvious and immediately bland question, but I think the responses will be as varied as the bikes we all have.

I think for me, it's that sense of independence, you know, the type you feel when you're in your teens and you've just passed your test, and that first trip you take with no instructor next to you.

Well MTB for me, is very much like that, except, I can take my bike places my car can't go. . . One day I could be at the top of the most scenic mountain looking at incredible vistas, the next, along the most relaxing canal path with the light shafts blasting through the trees above. . . The next caught in a thunder storm, drenched through to my skin but it's all good.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

It puts hair on the chest. Or was that vegetables?


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

Because chicks dig my scares!!!!








Oh and it makes me feel alive!!!!





and life is to short to go bowling!!!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

For me riding my mountain bike is about doing something...breathing, living and feeling alive!


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

The speed, the gear, nature, beer.


----------



## mrcyrus16 (Dec 31, 2011)

Escaping from the stresses of life...and beer, definitely BEER!!!


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Mountain walking is too slow. Hell, I gave up running, WTF would I want to walk?


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Comradery, fitness, and I feel like a kid again everytime I get out.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Rock said:


> The speed, the gear, nature, beer.


This, x100.

Also, for solo riding I quite like the solitude.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

It's simple. 

Few other activities combine fitness with thrills and skills. 

Mountain biking has it all. It requires the fitness level of a runner. It has all the thrill of whitewater kayaking rapids. And it requires the skill of a downhill skier. 

On top of all that, it's heavily gear reliant so nerds like us can spend hours arguing about things like wheels size and frame materials on the internet.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

KevinGT said:


> On top of all that, it's heavily gear reliant so nerds like us can spend hours arguing about things like wheels size and frame materials on the internet.


This!!!

And I thought BEER was a given variable and need not be mentioned to be understood.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

all of the above except maybe not so much the beer.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Because it burns fat and I can eat sweets. Jk 

Because it's fun! What else? Keeps you in shape and healthy too.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

shekky said:


> all of the above except maybe not so much the beer.


Blasphemy!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

For me as well,,, fresh air in the mountains, the most fun escape from the daily grind excluding beer!! exploring different terrain makes me feel like a kid all over again. Not to mention that I'm still in awe at the punishment 27lbs of aluminum, carbon, and rubber is capable of handling day after day.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

this!!


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

All of the above answers are so true.


----------



## OddTrickStar (Aug 22, 2014)

A cluster of simple machines assembled into pure joy. A playground unrivaled by any other.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Blasphemy!


sorry man, i like whiskey better...


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Fair enough! To each his own!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Because its fun, and the beer.


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

Turning on the speed coming into a corner, pulling a manual out of the corner, and pumping the trail over some features on the ground. Putting all of this together at a speed that scares you a little bit provides a rush that helps you appreciate life a little better. Life is great after a good ride.


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

The places it takes me and the people I meet along the way. Love the adventures, beer, and adrenaline rush.


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

The longer I go without a ride, the more I begin to consider my age. Alternatively, every time I get out for a ride, that number representing my age becomes less relevant.


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

I love the adrenaline rush of descending quick through tight terrain. 
I also love that it's one of the few things I can be competitive with myself and not have to worry how good other people are. (I ride solo) I've never been very competitive against other people but very much with myself. 

And to quote Daryl Kerrigan: "how's the serenity..... So much serenity"


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ah yes, I forgot, the fact you're on the verge of death, slashing your way down those knife edge ridges, I kinda hate those trails but love them at the same time.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

KevinGT said:


> It's simple.
> 
> Few other activities combine fitness with thrills and skills.
> 
> ...


That Right there iz the 'ZEN' of Mountain biking.

I like the rush, the physical demand, Intensity,

And as we all know,,,
It's all about the bikes


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Betarad said:


> The longer I go without a ride, the more I begin to consider my age. Alternatively, every time I get out for a ride, that number representing my age becomes less relevant.


+1

Life becomes fun again when I ride . When I'm not riding I get the urge to punch stupid people in the face to damn much .


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Betarad said:


> The longer I go without a ride, the more I begin to consider my age. Alternatively, every time I get out for a ride, that number representing my age becomes less relevant.


Well said.

This March, I turn 50. That's a day many people dread. Years ago, I would have dreaded it to. I was 80 pounds overweight, drinking a bit too much, working too many hours, and spending my weekends watching football on TV. But I re-kindled my love for mountain biking and, today, I've lost 70 pounds and spend my weekends hammering my local trails.

I feel better at 50 than I felt at 35.

Over the summer, on a casual Friday, I was sitting around the conference table of our corporate office wearing a short sleeve golf shirt. I sat back and a young employee saw the large, fresh scrape on my left forearm.

"What the hell did you do to your arm?" He asked.

"Oh, that," I replied, "Stupid crash on my mountain bike. Wasn't paying attention and let the front wheel wash out."

He smirked, posturing a bit for his coworkers "Aren't you a little old to be out mountain biking?"

"Nope," I said confidently, "But aren't you a bit young to be that out of shape?"

Bring on 50. And 60.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Betarad said:


> The longer I go without a ride, the more I begin to consider my age. Alternatively, every time I get out for a ride, that number representing my age becomes less relevant.


Great post. I'm 61, been riding almost 30 years, and when I get on my bike, mentally I don't feel much different than when I first started out.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Pretty simple, MTB is the ONLY workout I've ever done where I never notice that I'm working out. Fun and fitness and adventure all rolled into one activity. What's not to love?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

When Gary Fisher and I rented a garage in 1979 and hung out a sign announcing that we were "Mountain Bikes," we thought we might sell a few dozen bikes. After all, they were expensive, and who wants to ride trails other than us and a few of our friends?

We had no idea we were about to change the world. Now we know, and what's not to love about an amazing 35 years? Mountain biking took me all over the world, and I had adventures that were off the charts. No way I would have gone where I did and done what I did if we hadn't had that goofy hobby, and then thought a few others might like to share it.

Here's my business card from 1979.


----------



## lbro (Nov 28, 2014)

Whether it be climbing so hard you feel your lungs are about to burst, descending so quickly you're unsure you'll survive, or just getting lost in nature, I challenge anyone to think about the stresses of their daily lives while riding.


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

Repack Rider said:


> When Gary Fisher and I rented a garage in 1979 and hung out a sign announcing that we were "Mountain Bikes," we thought we might sell a few dozen bikes. After all, they were expensive, and who wants to ride trails other than us and a few of our friends?
> 
> We had no idea we were about to change the world. Now we know, and what's not to love about an amazing 35 years? Mountain biking took me all over the world, and I had adventures that were off the charts. No way I would have gone where I did and done what I did if we hadn't had that goofy hobby, and then thought a few others might like to share it.
> 
> ...


Great story....Mahalo for following your folly and leading us to to where we are.


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

It takes me back to my youth when I would ride BMX from sun up to sun down, those were the best days and MTB does the same thing, there is no better feeling than a great ride.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I share everyone's answers to some degree, but I was trying to imagine the ONE thing - even when considering that you may be riding in a group, or solo... on a planned route, or an improvised exploration... hammering, or cruising... soaking in the whoops and cheers on race day, or enjoying the silence and the solitude... grinding out your frustration, or riding like a carefree kid... and that's the ONE common thing that we ALL love about MTBing:

When you do it, it's all you.

You can change the trail, the scenery, the bike, the group, the speed, whatever, but in every moment of MTBing it's all you that is really making it happen in whatever way is the best way at that moment; Then riding headlong into the next moment, and so on and so on...
It is obviously very personal, and, I have to think, very important to all riders because of that.

-F


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

Fleas said:


> I share everyone's answers to some degree, but I was trying to imagine the ONE thing - even when considering that you may be riding in a group, or solo... on a planned route, or an improvised exploration... hammering, or cruising... soaking in the whoops and cheers on race day, or enjoying the silence and the solitude... grinding out your frustration, or riding like a carefree kid... and that's the ONE common thing that we ALL love about MTBing:
> 
> When you do it, it's all you.
> 
> ...


Well said.

In the same respect, I find mountain biking to be a very zen experience, especially so with fast descents. It forces you to concentrate on nothing else but what's in front of you. I know of very few things in my life that place me in the present moment like mountain biking does.


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

I try to explain this very topic to so many people who don't ride and I just can't, but here's mine: 

1. On a bike, and especially on trails, is the only time I feel graceful. Ever. On two feet I'm a clumsy lumbering ox, but on two wheels I can ride skinnies for days, hop over a series of downed logs on a climb, or clean a tech rock garden at 20mph.

2. I love being in the woods and in the mountains, always have, always will. 

3. DH adrenaline

4. Riding centers me, and makes everything in life better. If I'm away from my bikes for too long, I'm a complete ******* to everyone. 

5. It gives me a reason to stay in shape, and as exercise itself, keeps me in shape at the same time. Being able to ride the way I want to ride, and I know I can ride is THE REASON I stay in shape. If I'm off the bike for a while, and ride like crap because my weight, endurance, strength is garbage, I'm pissed. Riding is infinitely more fun when your body is tuned to do what you want it to do, and you're constantly pushing your own limits. 

6. It's honestly the only hobby in my life I have never gotten sick of, ever, and that I feel naturally talented at.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

dirtbiker said:


> It takes me back to my youth when I would ride BMX from sun up to sun down, those were the best days and MTB does the same thing, there is no better feeling than a great ride.


+1 Freedom!!!!!!!!!
BMX days I would leave the house @ 6am to be at HSkewl by 8am...then cut Skewl and ride to the local BMX track..be home shortly after dark...repeet next day hahaha 
I love to RIDE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

It's something I can be passionate about. It's constantly giving me something to look forward to. Post ride is the best feeling in the world. It's the funnest way I have discovered to exercise, especially for someone like me who finds exercising boring, so I stay in shape. It's entirely rewarding.


----------



## lostgiant (Aug 12, 2014)

In order:

1. Adrenaline 
2. Outdoors 
3. Exercise


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

*"What the hell did you do to your arm?" He asked.

"Oh, that," I replied, "Stupid crash on my mountain bike. Wasn't paying attention and let the front wheel wash out."

He smirked, posturing a bit for his coworkers "Aren't you a little old to be out mountain biking?"

"Nope," I said confidently, "But aren't you a bit young to be that out of shape?"*

at 52 going on 53, i must say that is brilliant.


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Brraaap, bzzzzt, sizzle sizzle....


Shinc said:


> And to quote Daryl Kerrigan: "how's the serenity..... So much serenity"


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

What's with the beer, beer, beer? You can drink beer, tons of beer, without going mountain biking! You just can't go mountain biking without...um...er


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

the shred. the gnar ramps and drops. the freedom. the......no F$$cks given.


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

I never... NEVER thought i'd be a mtber. Always a roadie and never liked climbing mtn biking was not something i'd like. I guess it was too many recent close calls with cars on the road and living a mile from a wilderness park with some nice little trails and the need to lose a few pounds but I picked up a very low end bike and started riding the trails and climbing the hills... I was hooked. I love the exercise... the freedom and outdoors. I wish... WISH i'd started years ago. I like not having cars around but you can't argue mtb is safer than road biking... i've had more scrapes and falls in a few months than in years of road biking. Anyway... that's my story.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

gzank6 said:


> I never... NEVER thought i'd be a mtber. Always a roadie and never liked climbing mtn biking was not something i'd like. I guess it was too many recent close calls with cars on the road and living a mile from a wilderness park with some nice little trails and the need to lose a few pounds but I picked up a very low end bike and started riding the trails and climbing the hills... I was hooked. I love the exercise... the freedom and outdoors. I wish... WISH i'd started years ago. I like not having cars around but you can't argue mtb is safer than road biking... i've had more scrapes and falls in a few months than in years of road biking. Anyway... that's my story.


Welcome to the ranks. Enjoy!


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

Shhh, don't tell anyone....mountain biking is the fountain of youth!


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't ride for the thrills. I am past the age where I crave an adrenaline rush.

The knees are not what they used to be, so a lot of hiking is no longer possible. I MTB to get out in the woods and enjoy the outdoors. Give me a lonely forest road with no one else in sight over a crowded single track.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Cool topic. Let's see if I can come up with a couple... 

Being in the outdoors, specifically Mountains!
Being on two-wheels. Sold my Motorcycle to finance my Bike habit
Weight Loss - lost 55 lbs
Blood Pressure - no more BP meds! See above weight loss
Stress Relief - I can literally feel the stress leave my body after a hard ride. I feel calm, relaxed, and high on the drug that is riding
General conditioning and cardio - in better health at 53 than in the last 25 years
Pushing myself HARD. I can be a little intense and hard on myself, so this is something i can push myself that is SUPER healthy
Something I can do well into my later years. How many sports aside from biking do you see dudes in their 70's still doing it, and still kicking ass?
Camaraderie. Met some super cool people doing this, many from this site. 
Adventure and Danger. I like the thrill of going into the mountains often alone. Never know what you may run into, but I like the challenge and thrill. I know many of you understand this. 
Technology. The bikes are pretty advanced. It's super cool to see how bikes have evolved and continue to.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

I love that I am totally in the moment. My wife asked me once what I think about when riding and I said - "Absolutely nothing" I find I'm so focused that it's a nice break from the constant information overload.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Except having to walk back to trail head cause I screw up whats not to love. Not a big adrenaline person, well rush is fun but don't crave it. Being out in nature away from what feels like civilization, the work out and feeling great after a ride, wind on my face, friends I make, tinkering on my bike....

I could go on for days. 
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

I love carving through the trees, being out there, and getting away from it all. Just me and my dog, sometimes a pal or two, with nothing to think about but right now.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Because it's actually one of *very few* sports that simultaneously works your brain, nervous system, lungs, heart and various muscle groups.....all in one spirited ride. Think of MTB as a metabolism-boosting, muscle-building, fat-burning cardio blast, that keeps all your synapses firing and your eye-muscle coordination drilled into check.

See if your $1400/year Gym membership achieves that!


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Funny a SF radio station once polled a bunch of men on what they think about during orgasm and by far the leading answer was: "Absolutely nothing."


burbskate said:


> My wife asked me once what I think about when riding and I said - "Absolutely nothing"


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Why I love mtb: It's the only time I truly own.


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

A early morning mountain bike ride makes the bacon and eggs taste that much better.


----------



## climbingrules (Feb 3, 2010)

Riding makes all my problems seem manageable for long after the ride is over.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

We are a mechanism with which the universe experiences itself. In the case of mountain biking, I think the universe is a better place for having had that experience.

Sorry, I get kinda existential on long, cold, solo rides.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

"We"?

It's one of those activities that is almost infinitely adjustable. You can do hospital stunts, have fun with your folks, go aerobic all day, travel across a continent, ride on your lunch break, bike park, bikepack supported/unsupported, race, bag a peak, social, solo, small group, sober/not, night ride. For everyone and every ride, a choice to make it perfect.


----------



## teleguy03 (Apr 5, 2004)

during a ride I often have a moment when i realize i haven't had a coherent thought for like 30 minutes. its like meditation. i can't think of any other activities that have that effect, even skiing b/c there's lifts, or stopping to put skins on, etc.. i also hate running


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

rachmak said:


> A early morning mountain bike ride makes the bacon and eggs taste that much better.


Damn right!!


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

burbskate said:


> I love that I am totally in the moment. My wife asked me once what I think about when riding and I said - "Absolutely nothing" I find I'm so focused that it's a nice break from the constant information overload.


This.


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

teleguy03 said:


> during a ride I often have a moment when i realize i haven't had a coherent thought for like 30 minutes. its like meditation. i can't think of any other activities that have that effect, even skiing b/c there's lifts, or stopping to put skins on, etc.. i also hate running


And this. Also the solitude. And it's the funnest workout ever.


----------



## prepsheriff (May 8, 2012)

dave54 said:


> I don't ride for the thrills. I am past the age where I crave an adrenaline rush.
> 
> The knees are not what they used to be, so a lot of hiking is no longer possible. I MTB to get out in the woods and enjoy the outdoors. Give me a lonely forest road with no one else in sight over a crowded single track.


+1 right there with ya ...well kinda


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't know. Today it is so cold that schools are opening late. If there is any way possible, I want to go to the State Forest and log more riding trails with my GPS so I can find better riding trails(it keeps a log of where I walk). In Conn, the snow melts to ice immediatly(there is an inch of it everywhere in the State Park)so I cannot ride. It hurts me to walk. Hope I can go out today. ?


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

misterbill said:


> I don't know. Today it is so cold that schools are opening late. If there is any way possible, I want to go to the State Forest and log more riding trails with my GPS so I can find better riding trails(it keeps a log of where I walk). In Conn, the snow melts to ice immediatly(there is an inch of it everywhere in the State Park)so I cannot ride. It hurts me to walk. Hope I can go out today. ?


Sooo, you don't know why you love mtbing?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

After 20+ years of riding and racing, I still get my jollies from riding be it off road or on the road. 

It's a rare occasion that I ever regretted getting out for a ride.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

For me it's "one-stop shopping" for exercise, stress relief, adrenaline rush, great views, and escape from civilization. Did I mention it's much more exciting than running? 

There's the option to go hard or do a mellow ride depending on how you feel. It's a single person sport, I've never been big into team sports. But the other bikers you meet on the trail are generally cool and willing to help out. There's also the option to ride solo or in a group. As mentioned the tinkering side is fun too.

It's also a sport that you can start at a very young age and keep going into your golden years, ha ha.


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

For the STOKE!

Back in the mid 90's used to be more for the comradery and ripping with your buds, geeking out on our bikes ect.... but now with people from all walks of life it's just.....different. Or maybe cause I'm old now?


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

It gets me outside. I get to do exercise that I otherwise wouldn't do because I hate gyms and boring repetitious exercises. Its a skill to learn. I like mechanical devices and a bike is purely mechanical. And the people are friendly.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

misterbill said:


> I don't know. Today it is so cold that schools are opening late. If there is any way possible, I want to go to the State Forest and log more riding trails with my GPS so I can find better riding trails(it keeps a log of where I walk). In Conn, the snow melts to ice immediatly(there is an inch of it everywhere in the State Park)so I cannot ride. It hurts me to walk. Hope I can go out today. ?





AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Sooo, you don't know why you love mtbing?


It will probably come to me at some point.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL misterbill! Cheers!


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

I think for me, it is a combination of the sights, sounds, and groove that I get into that makes it so special. Also, I am very nostalgic and it reminds me of a simpler time as a kid in the early 90s where we began just riding around the neighborhood and I also went hiking with the family. Eventually I got a decent bike (it was a trek 800 with 24 inch wheels, I was like 8 or 9) that could do light trail riding and I was hooked. Got my first issue of mountain bike action in 94 and really got bit by the MTB bug. New bike again summer of 95 between 5th and 6th grade, decked it out with lots of the great cnc parts offerings of the Era rock shox mag 21 etc. For the next couple years I rode nonstop. It was a great time. Tons of freedom, the end of a good Era. After that I kind of fell out of it, was in a few bands, was into cars etc. Yet I never got the same feeling from anything else and after a couple failed attempts to get back into it, in late 09 I began building up my original bike and started hoarding retro gold from eBay in a desperate attempt to relive my youth. I felt that feeling again, and was hooked. In some ways it was better because so much had changed that I was able to appreciate that release again combined with being transported back to my youth, if only for a short time. I try to explain this to some people and a few get it but most people think I'm crazy. Maybe I am


----------



## italianshox (Dec 10, 2014)

Only time I feel free


----------



## jim293 (Jan 3, 2014)

I love riding in the dirt. I am an old dirt bike racer and I find a lot of the same riding style can be applied to the Mountain Bike. Plus I wont ride on the road. To many getting hit and injured or worse killed.


----------



## M-80 Rider (May 26, 2011)

Flamingtaco said:


> Mountain walking is too slow. Hell, I gave up running, WTF would I want to walk?


Agree! Used to hike a lot, but now it seems so slow. On an MTB, you can cover more ground and see more things.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

M-80 Rider said:


> Agree! Used to hike a lot, but now it seems so slow. On an MTB, you can cover more ground and see more things.


For sure you cover more ground on a bike but you actually see a lot less, the slower you move the more you will see in nature. Mountain biking can sometimes give you a more intimate experience with dirt and rocks however.


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

I love how it makes me feel connected with the world. I have to expand my awareness with my surroundings and I get to experience nature and life itself. 
It's the perfect antidote to being stuck in a chair/cubicle in front of a computer or gadget.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I've replied twice or more to this thread but I'll throw in another thought.

Riding a couple of weeks ago in WNC with some friends and one of them said something very insightful. After a looooong, fast descent at Bent Creek, we regrouped and one of the guys pulled up, panting. He said "That was the most focused I think I've been in years. There is no room for a wandering mind!"

I agree completely. During a fast descent, in full twitch reflex mode, is one of the only times I'm thinking about NOTHING other than the task at hand. No work thoughts, money thoughts, kid thoughts, wife thoughts, "I need to get the car serviced and make a dental appointment and clean that room in the basement and call Comcast and buy a new laptop for my daughter and..." thoughts. 100% focused on the descent.

It's liberating.


----------



## yajbuilder (Jan 3, 2015)

This stuff is really great. I thoroughly enjoy and appreciate reading all of these answers, hats off to the starter person. 
Peace Jay


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

... Because we can't buy Imperial Speeder Bikes yet!


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

love the places it takes me, often not far from civilisation but feel isolated and peaceful. the small challenges that make up the ride - cleaning a rise, a smooth landing, railing a corner. not things you measure of even compare to other rides, but feel and notice the improvements for yourself.


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

For me it's the focus of the trail, the heightened sense of being, the increased sensitivity of all the senses, the wonderful chemical coctail rush of adranaline, endorphins and lactic acid that allow me to make peace and sense of the world until my next ride. I start to get pretty ornery after about 7 days.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

A few weeks ago I did a 30mi road ride from my apartment. It took me ~ 1.75 hours or so, I can't remember. Legs felt good though I was somewhat out of breath after.

Saturday I went on a 14mi MTB ride in about the same amount of time. I was totally worn out all over. Legs, upper body, everything. No cars (except ranger trucks). Just me, the trees, the thrill, and the feeling of accomplishment of climbing up that tree root that always made me dab or stop. It was also shaving off 4-5 seconds on a section of downhill.

Over the past 5-6 years I've only gotten in maybe 5-6 rides total on my MTB. Since Thanksgiving I've already done 8 or so. After my Thanksgiving ride I realized I was smiling the entire time. My wife noticed I was smiling more as well.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Cause it's awesome.


----------



## T_E (Jan 8, 2008)

Why do we love MTBing so much? 

Because it loves us back...


----------



## 1trakryder (Apr 21, 2010)

So hard to put the whole thing into words, especially when so many feel the things that come to mind. Just watched a video segment of riding with my sons and noticed he was doing a lot of whoo hooing everywhere we went and it hit me; it makes me feel just like that 11 year old boy feels even decades later. i'm not real vocal on the trails but the soundtrack in my mind sounds a lot like him. Mountain bikes make me smile, and laugh and yell once in a while. More than enough joy to forget the pain.


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

^^ Exactly as 1trakryder said, it's like being that kid again. Aside from the fitness aspect (which is still good) it brings back those memories. My last ride was like that. There were a few icy sections, and some other muddy ones. And on the downhill parts I was hooping and hollering and throwing mud everywhere, including into my face. I loved every second of it. Thoughts can float freely through the mind like sticks on a river - not giving anything too much thought, but not ignoring them either - and pinpoint focus when you need it!


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

1trakryder said:


> So hard to put the whole thing into words, especially when so many feel the things that come to mind. Just watched a video segment of riding with my sons and noticed he was doing a lot of whoo hooing everywhere we went and it hit me; it makes me feel just like that 11 year old boy feels even decades later. i'm not real vocal on the trails but the soundtrack in my mind sounds a lot like him. Mountain bikes make me smile, and laugh and yell once in a while. More than enough joy to forget the pain.


Worded perfectly. Kudos to you.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

*Proof! The Fountain of youth*









JayTee said:


> Shhh, don't tell anyone....mountain biking is the fountain of youth!


It's fun 
and it's the fountain of youth. 
But mostly it's fun
Photo of us at Mag 7 trail head after 18 miles of fun in the sun. October 2014. Good Times!


----------



## bigyin (Jan 25, 2015)

I love how things move on every couple of years and the bikes get better and better

Thank god those heaps of crap we used to jump about on in the late 80s and early 90s are a thing of the past


----------



## w8liftr (Aug 19, 2006)

1trakryder said:


> So hard to put the whole thing into words, especially when so many feel the things that come to mind. Just watched a video segment of riding with my sons and noticed he was doing a lot of whoo hooing everywhere we went and it hit me; it makes me feel just like that 11 year old boy feels even decades later. i'm not real vocal on the trails but the soundtrack in my mind sounds a lot like him. Mountain bikes make me smile, and laugh and yell once in a while. More than enough joy to forget the pain.


Exactly how I feel. You did a great job putting the feeling into words.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

It's often said the Mountain Bike is the finest weight reduction machine man ever devised...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I feel I was born to do it ^^

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Meh... I'm in it for the beer ;-p

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Lots of good stuff In this thread.

Most of you all know this one......

Tree's flying by on both sides, the occasional spray of wet sand In your face leaving a stripe from your nuggets to your chin and another from your crack to your neck line 

Picking the front end up just for a sec because you were on the power and that small rock or root made a perfect ramp.
Entering a fast flat turn with onlookers standing inches to the outside, spraying them with gravel and sand, your bike and whole body lower than their bikes handlebars...

Waiting patiently for a slower rider to find a place to let you pass and when he/she gives way you pass so fast and cleanly they don't even get a foot down or have time turn to look at you,,, Your gone..


----------



## NorthCoastZack (Nov 18, 2014)

KevinGT said:


> I agree completely. During a fast descent, in full twitch reflex mode, is one of the only times I'm thinking about NOTHING other than the task at hand. No work thoughts, money thoughts, kid thoughts, wife thoughts, "I need to get the car serviced and make a dental appointment and clean that room in the basement and call Comcast and buy a new laptop for my daughter and..." thoughts. 100% focused on the descent.
> 
> It's liberating.


I feel you 100% on this. I have a hard time clearing my mind and this does it for me. I am never as focused or worry free than when I am mashing the pedals and trying to push my ride to the next level. While not every ride gives me the extreme high on life feeling, there has never been a ride I regretted going on.


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

had one of Those Rides yesterday. I felt good, bike felt good. Every lump in the trail seemed to launch me perfectly onto the downside of the next rock. Topped off with a friendly standoff with mamma roo with baby joey in her pouch, went slowly up to within about 10 feet before she bounded off. Much better than the usually aussie bush experience of a large spider on the seat of a pit toilet


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

tubby74 said:


> Much better than the usually aussie bush experience of a large spider on the seat of a pit toilet


Aaaaand now I'm never going to Australia.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup. Oz bush is full of all sorts of creepy crawlies. And then there's the water!!

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

Definitely +1 to the feelings of childhood rekindled. That is a special part of riding a bike for me.

I got into mountain biking to help with fitness goals, but quickly the passion and fun has usurped that intention, although I still reap the benefits of pushing myself. I love nature, exploring new terrain, and I do love researching gear and all the engineering that goes into the sport.

There is also so many different ways to enjoy it all, too. Gaining skills and confidence and trying new things, new places, new bikes... awesome. 

My only complaint is I love riding so much I don't stop and explore the terrain as much as I should! If i'm riding with others that tends to happen more though.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Flow state;

Finding it.

Chasing it.

Losing yourself.

Relishing the fleeting moments that you were in it.

-


It is downright magical when you become one with the bike and are no longer thinking about body english or analyzing the trail ahead, just reacting instinctively to the earth as it rolls underneath you, clearheaded, totally disconnected from ego.


----------



## Doe Boy (Jul 23, 2012)

Nothing like riding up a hill and then doing some cocaine  







well maybe not.


----------



## vincentwu817 (Jun 2, 2014)

Nature, wildlife, fitness, health, adrenaline (sometimes), travel/explore, buying gear, community, meet people, etc.. You can ride for fun, for a trip, or for time/competition. It is the perfect blend of fitness, fun, and being out in nature.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

b/c when your not doing it... it still hurts (now that's pharked up!)

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## bogdogs (Jul 21, 2010)

*It takes more than one sentence...*

As a writer I'm a bit long winded when it comes to putting words to a passion. In order to express my love of this sport, I had to write an entire book. :thumbsup:


----------

